# Ideas for covering 2nd level metal wire?



## freaksho (Apr 21, 2016)

We just got two new baby males last night (5 weeks old). Based on a decent amount of cage research we settled on the Martin's R-685 (powder coated). I'm convinced by what I've read that the bare wire is not great for their feet so I covered it in an old towel cut to size just to have something, but I imagine this is not the best long term solution, mostly due to difficulty of keeping it clean. I guess I could sacrifice a few more old towels and have 3 or 4 coverings ready to go, but I'm wondering if there is something that might work better, say a rigid surface that can be easily removed and cleaned off maybe?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldn't use just a towel, they can be dangerous if rats get their toes caught in the little loose strings and they can frey and leave dangerous strings/holes. Plus walking on soiled towels is still not good. It is better to cover the towels in fleece. Fleece won't frey and wicks away urine.

There are some good threads on using fleece around the forum.

Pure flat bare surfaces are actually worse then the bars and more prone to causing bumblefoot. because the rats end up walking through puddles of pee. 

You can add something like a box and use bedding. In my martins I have different set ups. I have used coroplast and created a box with a hole in it for the ladder down. I have also used plastic tubs that are small enough to cover the floor. and even cardboard boxes. Right now I have two one on each side of the platform lol


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes I would also like to pop in and mention that you will definitely need a floor and not to use towels. Good problem solving though.


----------



## freaksho (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok, well, hm. No obvious, perfect solution then I guess. So until I figure something out maybe I should just use nothing? Just so I understand: you say no flat bare floor, so when you mention a plastic pan or coroplast are you saying that you use something else in addition to these? I'm sorry, I'm confused.

rg, what sort of floor might you suggest?

As for fleece, do people just use the ordinary stuff you can get from a craft store by the yard?


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Try outdoor carpeting stiff enough to keep its shape on the bars.


----------



## Bookwormjess (Dec 4, 2015)

I use dish drying mats instead of fleece it keeps everything very dry and so far not to much problem with tearing it up. I use them to wrap my solid shelves but they are thick and sturdy and would work on wire im sure. They can be pricy but i found them at a discount store and they work so well. Everything is dry and easy to clean and switch out


----------



## freaksho (Apr 21, 2016)

ok cool. I'm particularly interested in the outdoor carpet and the dish drying mat ideas. In both cases I assume you're talking about the non-absorbent kind, right? In which case, is there no issue with puddling?


----------



## freaksho (Apr 21, 2016)

ok cool. I'm particularly interested in the outdoor carpet and the dish drying mat ideas. In both cases I assume you're talking about the non-absorbent kind, right? In which case, is there no issue with puddling?

actually maybe absorbent is ok, so long as they're quick drying. would something like this work you think?: http://www.target.com/p/threshold-polyester-dish-drying-mat/-/A-16701264. They're cheap and two of them are nearly perfect size for my cage's 2nd level floor.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I used to use Drymate Whelping Mats in my Martin.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+32+27006&pcatid=27006

The small size was enough to cover the majority of a RUUD cage. Just cut it to fit, and safety pin some fleece on top. Everything goes in the washer, and hang to dry. The rubber backing actually ends up sinking into the wire mesh (in a good way) over time and holds it in place.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

freaksho said:


> ...As for fleece, do people just use the ordinary stuff you can get from a craft store by the yard?


Yup. Joann's has sales non-stop; I got 9 yards for eighteen dollars. But I'm not picky about colors, so I get all the clearance items.


----------



## freaksho (Apr 21, 2016)

Any issues with odors in the washing machine for fleece and mats? And about how often is washing recommended? (for two rats)


----------



## freaksho (Apr 21, 2016)

Bookwormjess said:


> I use dish drying mats instead of fleece it keeps everything very dry and so far not to much problem with tearing it up. I use them to wrap my solid shelves but they are thick and sturdy and would work on wire im sure. They can be pricy but i found them at a discount store and they work so well. Everything is dry and easy to clean and switch out


Forgot to ask, do you also cover these with fleece or anything like that?


----------



## freaksho (Apr 21, 2016)

Bookwormjess said:


> I use dish drying mats instead of fleece it keeps everything very dry and so far not to much problem with tearing it up. I use them to wrap my solid shelves but they are thick and sturdy and would work on wire im sure. They can be pricy but i found them at a discount store and they work so well. Everything is dry and easy to clean and switch out





freaksho said:


> Forgot to ask, do you also cover these with fleece or anything like that?


Oops sorry, I just reread your post saying you don't use fleece in the first sentence.


So I remembered that I have an old polyester fleece blanket. I bought a pair of the Target polyester dish mats I linked above and covered them with the fleece blanket, cut to size (actually I got 4 fleece coverings out of this one blanket!) and secured the fleece to the cage walls with binder clips. I will report how it goes.

But I still have a couple questions about washing: I assume weekly swapping out of the fleece cover, or perhaps more often even? Should I also wash the mats with the same regularity or can they go a bit longer? If the mats work out, I am not opposed to buying more to swap out and thus reduce the frequency of washing (they're pretty cheap at 6 bucks each).

And I'll also repeat here my question about potential odors in the washing machine: do you guys find the need to add anything to the washer besides detergent?

Thanks all for the awesome suggestions!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Vinager! Just like 1/2 cup per load, it gets rid of urine odor.


----------



## freaksho (Apr 21, 2016)

Ratloved said:


> Vinager! Just like 1/2 cup per load, it gets rid of urine odor.


ok, cool. thanks!


----------



## Bookwormjess (Dec 4, 2015)

Since the mats are whats absorbing the urine id wash them as often as you do the fleece i have 2 sets so i can switch them out and wash the other set


----------



## freaksho (Apr 21, 2016)

Bookwormjess said:


> Since the mats are whats absorbing the urine id wash them as often as you do the fleece i have 2 sets so i can switch them out and wash the other set


Yeah, I guess that's pretty obvious. I was just being lazy. Anyway it would be silly not to, considering a fleece cover or two is not enough to make a full load. So why not throw it all in. I'll get another couple of mats. BTW which mats do you use? just curious. 

Two days now and so far and they're staying in place nicely and no odor at all. I was starting to get odors after two days with the towel, so it's not only better for their health but also longer lasting performance. Thanks again for the dish mat tip!


----------



## Bookwormjess (Dec 4, 2015)

With 2 litter trained girls i can go a week easy just spot cleaning. I get my mats at a discount store called ollies for $1.99 a piece my son likes the bright prints


----------

